# 2012 Is going to be a GREAT draft



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

With the players already going back to school and the strength of the 2011 HS class, the 2012 NBA draft is shaping up to be a draft that has a deep effect on the league as a whole. I can't imagine how great the draft would be if the new CBA allows HSers to declare again.

http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-mock-draft/2012/


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Deep, lots of quality, not sure big Sully is the 2nd best player in the draft though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Let's see these kids in school first


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Man, these guys are legit. I am not predicting a top heavy haul like 2003 but more of a diverse haul with potential breakouts like 2008. Only thing missing from this draft is a legit 5 but the legit 5 is coming in 2013.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah, I'm still excited about 2013 the most. I mean Andre Drummond by himself is a potential top 5 player. Than you got Isiah Austin and Shabazz Muhammad who look like future all stars. I guess it's more top heavy than 2012 but those 3 guys, are almost sure fire stars. A lot of teams are going to be tanking for lottery balls in 2012/13.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Austin as in Austin Rivers? Btw if Shabazz goes to UNC, don't count on him being a one and done.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Nah, Isiah Austin is a 7'0 center with great perimeter skill and a huge wingspan. He is really skinny right now but he has great potential, and is also the nephew of Isaac Austin the former Heat center.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Brad Beal reminds me of James Harden. 

Austin Rivers sort of a Stephen Curry, bigger though. 

James McAdoo should be watching tape of Derrick Williams. 

Tony Wroten a poor man's OJ Mayo. 

Rakeem Christmas looks a lot like CJ Leslie. 

Anybody have a good comparison for Michael Gilchrist?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jay Williams called him Scottie Pippen lite.


----------

